# in the meadow or in the park



## lazzaret (Mar 5, 2015)

some orchids i grow....
anacamptis morio
http://i58.servimg.com/u/f58/18/58/12/07/dsc00220.jpg

calanthe Takane
http://i58.servimg.com/u/f58/18/58/12/07/dsc00240.jpg (soon in the park)

neotinea ustulata
http://i58.servimg.com/u/f58/18/58/12/07/dsc00246.jpg
http://i58.servimg.com/u/f58/18/58/12/07/dsc00247.jpg

dactylorhiza incarnata
http://i58.servimg.com/u/f58/18/58/12/07/dsc00245.jpg

serapias lingua
http://i58.servimg.com/u/f58/18/58/12/07/dsc00253.jpg
http://i58.servimg.com/u/f58/18/58/12/07/dsc00255.jpg

bletilla striata
http://i58.servimg.com/u/f58/18/58/12/07/dsc00252.jpg

cymbidium ensifolium (soon in garden)
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/18/58/12/07/dsc00325.jpg

calanthe reflexa
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/18/58/12/07/dsc00326.jpg

and some, i will (or already in flask)....:smitten:
serapias vomeracea
anacamptis pyramidalis
listera ovata
ophrys apifera
ophrys insectifera

and the wishes !!
all terrestrial orchids which can acclimate in me place


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Is you get enough flasks to share I know a bunch of people here that would love to try some of those.


----------



## naoki (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice, Cedric! I'm getting more and more interested in terrestrials, and I'm going to try starting some Ophrys from seeds.

By the way, you can embed the image to the message if you enclose the image url like this:

[noparse]





[/noparse]

I converted your message below, so others can see them easily.



lazzaret said:


> some orchids i grow....
> anacamptis morio
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2015)

I hunger for Spring. Thanks!


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 5, 2015)

naoki said:


> Very nice, Cedric! I'm getting more and more interested in terrestrials, and I'm going to try starting some Ophrys from seeds.
> 
> By the way, you can embed the image to the message if you enclose the image url like this:
> 
> ...



yes, in my future messages, i will do like you show me. thanks

ophrys seeds germinate well on murishage et skoog culture media


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 5, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Is you get enough flasks to share I know a bunch of people here that would love to try some of those.



there are flasks....i don't remember exactly what but, in my memory, serapias vomeracea, anacamptis morio, dactylorhiza incarnata, ophrys sp and some others are growing in our associative lab, and sharing is always possible.
these species have been sown in summer 2014. I'll put a list soon il you're always interested.

if here (among american growers), are flasks of native and terrestrial orchids, i'm also interested


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't know about flasks, you can try Troy Myers Conservatory, but there are plants available of some.


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovely plants and so nice to see flowers and sun somewhere. Which Cym. ensifolium do you have in the
photo? I adore Chinese Cyms. and only have a couple.
They seem quite hard to find here in the U.S.


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 6, 2015)

abax said:


> Lovely plants and so nice to see flowers and sun somewhere. Which Cym. ensifolium do you have in the
> photo? I adore Chinese Cyms. and only have a couple.
> They seem quite hard to find here in the U.S.



i found it in an orchid exhibition in france with Cymb goeringii but goeringii died

this ensifolium is a classic form


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 6, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I don't know about flasks, you can try Troy Myers Conservatory, but there are plants available of some.



i visited his website and wrote him but it's complicated for cost and shipping...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2015)

OK, I will see what's available and maybe in spring make some deals.


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 6, 2015)

if possible, with pleasure.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful terrestrials you have growing there. Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 7, 2015)

other pictures will come : season starts.


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 7, 2015)

this morning, in the lab, a small panel of terrestrial orchids...

serapias vomeracea

















dactylorhiza sp









spiranthes spiralis


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 7, 2015)

chloraea galeata

































calanthe sieboldii


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 7, 2015)

dactylorhiza incarnata 









diuris orientis









thelymitra nuda









phaius takervillae









anacamptis morio


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2015)

Man, that's a lot of flasks!


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 8, 2015)

yes, lot of common species


----------

